# Sony Vegas 9 Schnee



## Shark Master (15. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich benutz Sony Vegas 9 recht heufig für meine Videos.
Aber in meinem neusten möchte ich gerne das es im Vid. schneit.
Gibt es da eine Lösung dazu?


----------



## darkframe (19. November 2009)

Hi,

Du kannst es in Vegas mit einer animierten Noise Texture versuchen. Richtig echt wird es aber nicht aussehen.

Einfacher ginge das wohl in AfterEffects mit Hilfe von Partikeln, die man auch verwirbeln lassen könnte.

Ansonsten fiele mir nur ein, nach entsprechenden vorgefertigten Clips zu suchen, die aber meistens was kosten.


----------



## Shark Master (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hab hir was tolles gefunden.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie man das macht mit Sony Vegas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8IXEeQxFks


----------



## darkframe (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

auf der Seite ist auch der Link zu einem Vegas-Schnee-Tutorial zu finden gewesen 

Das Tut ist hier zu finden und nutzt, wie ich's mir schon gedacht hatte, eine Noise Texture. Vielleicht bastel ich das heute abend mal nach.


----------



## Shark Master (10. Dezember 2009)

naja ich wollte schon diesen Efekt nehemen
Da er besser zum Video passt


----------



## darkframe (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

naja, die Erzeugung des Effekts aus Deinem Link ist doch in dem von mir genannten Tutorial beschrieben, nur dass da der Effekt auch gleichzeitig über einen Clip gelegt wurde.


----------

